# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Тонкие мониторы для офиса: AOC расширяет серию Style Line

## Labs

После запуска первых двух моделей серии Style Line в октябре 2015 года, производитель мониторов AOC расширяет линейку.  Две новые модели с диагональю 21,5 и 23 дюйма отличает особый дизайн: почти полное отсутствие рамки и подставка необычной формы. Новейшая IPS панель, технология Flicker Free для устранения эффекта мерцания и HDMI порт дополняют высокую производительность, отличное качество изображения и привлекательный внешний вид дисплеев.

*Украшение офиса*

Модели I2281FWH и I2381FH серии Style Line подходят для небольших офисов. В дополнение к выпущенным ранее моделям с диагональю 23,8" и 27", AOC представляет новые дисплеи 23 и 21,5 дюймов, которые все так же сочетают в себе стильный внешний вид и современные технологии. Дисплеи с необычной подставкой ассиметричной формы, спроектированной компанией AOC, украсят как небольшой офис, так и домашний интерьер. 

*Больше, чем просто стильный аксессуар*

Дисплей серии Style Line – это больше, чем просто красивое устройство. Новейшая IPS панель обеспечивает впечатляющее качество изображения с разрешением Full HD. Пользователи отметят высокую однородность цвета практически из любой точки: все мониторы Style Line имеют ультраширокий угол обзора 178°. 

Технология Flicker Free регулирует яркость и уменьшает мерцание экрана для снижения нагрузки на глаза и в результате более комфортного просмотра в течение длительного времени. HDMI и VGA порты делают подключение различных устройств к монитору как никогда простым: это касается и DVD-плеера, и игровой консоли, и других устройств. Дополнительные функции, такие как e-Saver и i-Menu, позволяют управлять параметрами электропитания и экранным меню через монитор.

Будь то домашний или продвинутый пользователь, монитор серии Style Line – это идеальный выбор для тех, кто ищет высокую производительность в сочетании с премиум-дизайном.

В то время, как мониторы 23,8” I2481FXH и 27” I2781FH уже представлены в магазинах, новые модели с диагональю 23” и 21,5″ станут доступны в апреле 2016 года по рекомендованной производителем цене 3 799 000 белорусских рублей (23″) и 3 309 000 белорусских рублей (21.5″) соответственно. На все дисплеи AOC распространяется 3-летняя гарантия с возможностью обслуживания в сервисном центре.

----------

